# what would you do?



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

if your 16 week old puppy(lab) snarled and bit your child for standing too close to his food bowl at feeding time?


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd have made the dog not want to ever do that again. Than I'd talk to the kid about not getting to close. How old is the Kid?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

thats the problem the child is 18 months old. the puppy is otherwise very well behaved and is doing good on his limited training. i dont know if i handled it right by whipping him(the dog). i dont want to mess up my dog but i also wont tolerate this.


----------



## catalpa (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like the pup is not sure of his place and needs to be put there ASAP!


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 10, 2010)

I would let the kid(with your help) feed the dog every night.  Have the dog to sit and stay, then help the kid carry the food to where the dog is fed and then let the dog eat.  The dog has to learn that without theat kid it does not get fed.  In other words your teaching the dog that the child is higher in the pecking order than it is.


----------



## chadf (Feb 10, 2010)

NGaHunter said:


> I would let the kid(with your help) feed the dog every night.  Have the dog to sit and stay, then help the kid carry the food to where the dog is fed and then let the dog eat.  The dog has to learn that without theat kid it does not get fed.  In other words your teaching the dog that the child is higher in the pecking order than it is.




Always a good answer from you Donald!!!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

NGaHunter said:


> I would let the kid(with your help) feed the dog every night.  Have the dog to sit and stay, then help the kid carry the food to where the dog is fed and then let the dog eat.  The dog has to learn that without theat kid it does not get fed.  In other words your teaching the dog that the child is higher in the pecking order than it is.



i hear ya thats a good idea, ill try doin that. he has feed the dog alot ,w/ me there. the dog is really good otherwse and has never been aggeressive at all. if anything he is a bit timid at times.thats why i hope i didnt ruin my puppy by the way i reacted to the problem.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 10, 2010)

Give the dog lead poisoning.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

if he wasnt a puppy he would have an incureable case


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> if he wasnt a puppy he would have an incureable case



If he was mine he probably would have anyways. I wont tolerate an ill/human dog.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 10, 2010)

What ngahunter said.....Its a pup....Has to be trained  in all aspects
of his life with your family...
Watch Dog Whisperer....


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

i argee. ive had many dogs mostly aussie sheps. and blue healers. but ive never had a problem like this. so far this is the only issue. he has one more chance. iwont tolerate this behvior.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Feb 10, 2010)

Did he actually bite him? or just acted like he wanted to?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 10, 2010)

Donald gave you good advise. At this point and time in the pup's life, the pecking order is currently being established. I always sit mine and I will set the food bowl on the floor, a few feet away. I will make him sit while I call out 7 or 8 names that aren't his, and he is only allowed to go to the bowl when his name is called. I also occasionally pet him and intentionally put my hands around his bowl while he's eating just to remind him that the food is mine and he only gets it because I allow him to. With your pup being so young, you won't have any problem getting this situation under control very quickly.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree with Donald.  The pup is young and has to be trained in all aspects.  Be proactive in doing so, but if he perssists he leaves my house!  Dogs as small as pomeranians have killed children.  Your dog is expressing dominant behavior because the child is smaller and more helpless. 
I gave away the best retreiving dog I ever had. I only lost one downed bird with her, but she bit my four year old son in the face.  I was standing there and she snapped him as he went to give her a hug.  Quicker than lightening, and if my father-in-law hadn't been there I'd have killed her with my bare hands.  Her tooth went in just below his eye and met the lower K9 which came up under his lip.  I called a man with no children, who had tried to buy her and told him to come get her immediately.  I told him she was leaving with him or in a box.  I was amazed at the instant feeling of protection that evoked in me.  I'd had this dog for nine years and trained her from a pup!  Only other time she'd ever blown up was on a male pointer that tried to steal a bird on a retreive.  As soon as I took that bird from my dogs mouth she whirled on that dog and got him by the throat.   I thought she was going to kill him before I could get her loose from him.
An adult dog that cannot discern that a child is not a threat is history as far as I'm concerned.  There is no circumstance under which they can be trusted with a child.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 10, 2010)

Nip it in the bud! Common/ easy fix! YOU ARE THE BOSS!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Donald gave you good advise. At this point and time in the pup's life, the pecking order is currently being established. I always sit mine and I will set the food bowl on the floor, a few feet away. I will make him sit while I call out 7 or 8 names that aren't his, and he is only allowed to go to the bowl when his name is called. I also occasionally pet him and intentionally put my hands around his bowl while he's eating just to remind him that the food is mine and he only gets it because I allow him to. With your pup being so young, you won't have any problem getting this situation under control very quickly.



followed Donalds advice. pup didnt get to eat this morn, i was so angry. i whiped him hard with an open palm, didnt hurt the dog, and he stayed out side the rest of the day. tonight i let him inside and let the baby feed him and pet him while he ate w/ no issues. when pup bit the baby this morn it did not break the skin, but he did BITE. 
 i will make sure he understands the pecking order from now on.

thanx yall, Trae


----------



## crbrumbelow (Feb 11, 2010)

The way I have done it in the past was to feed the pup and pup my hand in the feed bowl while he eats.  He doesnt eat unless my hand is in the bowl.  Then have the child pet the pup while you do this, and work up to the child and everyone else in the house put their hand in the bowl too.  I have even done this to older dogs I have gotten.  If they growl I grab their snout, hold it shut and growl back "NOOO" in a low deep tone.  Usually one time is all it takes.  But you gotta be aggressive about it with no question left about what they just experienced.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 11, 2010)

crbrumbelow said:


> The way I have done it in the past was to feed the pup and pup my hand in the feed bowl while he eats.  He doesnt eat unless my hand is in the bowl.  Then have the child pet the pup while you do this, and work up to the child and everyone else in the house put their hand in the bowl too.  I have even done this to older dogs I have gotten.  If they growl I grab their snout, hold it shut and growl back "NOOO" in a low deep tone.  Usually one time is all it takes.  But you gotta be aggressive about it with no question left about what they just experienced.



That is good advice....this is what I was going to say. He's a pup and will learn pretty quickly that he doesn't have to defend his food.....


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

BSC Libertarian said:


> That is good advice....this is what I was going to say. He's a pup and will learn pretty quickly that he doesn't have to defend his food.....



i have done this w/ the puppy. the kids lay in the floor w/ the puppy and love all over him all the time. he will play bite w/ me when i let him, but he has always been gentle w/ the babies.  i hope mabye(for the dogs sake) the baby just scared him and he reacted. either way he does not eat now unless a baby feeds him.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 11, 2010)

NGaHunter said:


> I would let the kid(with your help) feed the dog every night.  Have the dog to sit and stay, then help the kid carry the food to where the dog is fed and then let the dog eat.  The dog has to learn that without theat kid it does not get fed.  In other words your teaching the dog that the child is higher in the pecking order than it is.



I would also take the food away from the dog a couple time while he is eating to make sure they know who the boss is.  I also stick my hand in their bowl and act like I am taking something out so the pecking order is crystal clear.  I do this with every dog I have and never had any problems.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

yea, good idea. ill try adding that in too.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

well now the dog is afraid to eat w/ the baby around. i guess thats not the worst thing that could happen. and he'll eat when he gets hungry enuff, baby or no baby.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2010)

wareagle5.0 said:


> well now the dog is afraid to eat w/ the baby around. i guess thats not the worst thing that could happen. and he'll eat when he gets hungry enuff, baby or no baby.



thats right!


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 11, 2010)

sounds like problem solved - LOL


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

well normally i could handle this type of thing on my own. but this is my first retriever and for some reason sometimes he is a little skittish.  now he acts like he is affraid to come inside. couldn't even get him in with a treat had to get his leash. he wanted to, but was scared.


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 11, 2010)

Throw some bumpers, or paint rollers for him to retriever...then show him the item and call him to come in with you....even throw rolled socks in the house and let him retrieve.   Is he crate trained yet?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 11, 2010)

yes he is crate trained. this is exactly what i did . . .  no luck had to get the check cord.


----------



## ch035 (Feb 12, 2010)

well i have found that smacking the dog does very little but make him scared. I can smack my dog so hard my hand hurts and she just looks at me like " whats your deal dad?" if you grab the dog by the scruff of its neck and pin it to the gound on its back you will show it who is boss. the dog could have bitten the baby harder but it didnt... i dont think that it wanted to hurt the kid just send a message. You should do the same thing. Dont go beating on your dog he will just stay away from you. He can bite you and cause you pain but he cant pin you to the ground. that will show him the pecking order and he wont have any hate for you he will just understand that you are dominant


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't care what any of you think about it ! A good spanking is good for a child and it certainly won't hurt your dog either !!!


----------



## jreece20 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have never got anywhere with any dog i have ever raised by hitting them. Dogs are alot smarter than you think, and dogs are usually skiddish around babies anyways so i would not have my baby around my dog, but thats just me, becuz ive learned theres other ways to have ur dog know whos boss.


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2010)

jreece20 said:


> I have never got anywhere with any dog i have ever raised by hitting them. Dogs are alot smarter than you think, and dogs are usually skiddish around babies anyways so i would not have my baby around my dog, but thats just me, becuz ive learned theres other ways to have ur dog know whos boss.



share it then.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Feb 13, 2010)

wareagle5.0 - I'd recommend this book: http://www.amazon.com/Be-Pack-Leader-Cesars-Transform/dp/0307381668

It's not really about "training" but more just about how to establish yourself as pack leader (and all the other people in your house) so the dog knows its place. 

For others, as far as hitting your dog goes.....your dog will be afraid of you but will not respect you as its pack leader....fear will only get you so far.....a dog that is afraid of you won't always mind but a dog that respects you as it's leader will....I am not saying that you never have to touch your dog to get its attention (scruff of the neck etc.) but hitting it is not good nor is any other discipline that is performed while angry or frustrated....they pick up these emotions and it just makes them see you as unstable. 

Someone made the comparison of a kid and how spanking kids works....the reason spanking kids works is because you can explain why they got spanked...cause and effect....a dog does not have the mental capacity to understand this....they don't have logic.....they are dogs not people. Treat them like dogs. 

Just my 2 cents....I'm sure some will disagree but that's cool. To each his own...[steps off soapbox]


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 13, 2010)

I have had the same problem with my GSP (with getting scared).  Hes kinda timid anyways but I used to spank him a little on the butt when he did something bad and now I feel like it was a bad idea because now when I walk up to him with that look in my eye he just squats and pees when I was never going to spank him anyways.  I never even hit him very hard at all, hes just a wimp I guess.  I have trained pit bulls and labs before and you can wear those dogs out and it works great for training, but with this dog he is just too smart for that I guess.  Now he wont come in if he runs off because he is scared I am gonna hurt him.

Anyways I am having to find new techniques to train the dog.  I am trying mostly positive reinforcement training with treats when he doesnt something good but that only goes so far.  I havent had to deal with aggression but if he did that to my son he would definitely have a reason to be scared of me.


----------



## wilber85 (Feb 13, 2010)

BSC Libertarian said:


> wareagle5.0 - I'd recommend this book: http://www.amazon.com/Be-Pack-Leader-Cesars-Transform/dp/0307381668
> 
> It's not really about "training" but more just about how to establish yourself as pack leader (and all the other people in your house) so the dog knows its place.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with this.  There is a lot of material out there to support this, but I dont have the mental capacity to not spank my dog if he bit my son.  

I would read anything from Cesar.  He is a genius.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanx all yall, i will give this book a try.


----------



## simpleman30 (Feb 14, 2010)

if that dog was mine, it would be eating soft food until its grownup teeth grew in.  my dad's 2 year old lab lunged at him in aggression for some unknown reason yesterday and she finally came back to conciousness a few minutes after he knocked her upside the head.  you cannot allow an animal to act in aggression w/out prompt and firm reaction from its owner.   even though my dog is my sweetheart, she is still an animal and will not act in any manner that i do not approve of.  my lab is the best dog i've ever owned and i attribute that primarily to the physical discipline i gave her as a pup.  i crate-traned her and she was not allowed to do anything (eat, drink, walk, play) unless i directed her to do so.  any action outside of what i want her to do resulted in a verbal reprimand, and then physical reprimand if required.  it took a lot of discipline and a few sore hind-ends for her, but right now she is the sweetest and best behaved dog i know.  i no longer have to discipline her b/c she has learned how to act.  she does not obey me out of fear, but out of acknowledgement of what is accepted behavior.  having said all that, i do not abuse my dog, just as parents who whip or spank their children do not abuse them.  physical discipline followed by accompanied love and assurance is different than physical discipline with no reason or assurance.  my deer-dogs are the same way.  if you do not manage a dog's behavior early on, the dog's behavior will manage you.


----------



## biggtruxx (Feb 14, 2010)

catalpa said:


> Sounds like the pup is not sure of his place and needs to be put there ASAP!


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 14, 2010)

There is a good book out called "Child Proofing Your Dog" or something similar by Brian Kilcommons that is supposed to be really helpful.  I have another one of his books, I like him.

Practice taking the food away from the pup and giving it back to him and praise him when he submits.  Give him stuff to do like retrieve frisbees, something that will wear him out, then practice obedience or some tricks.  Praise him and give treats when he is doing what you want.  Let your child participate.  That way the pup will gain confidence and also learn that he has to answer to the child.  Look into clicker training, it is how dolphins are trained and works well with dogs, horses and other animals.  Another good book about clicker training "Don't Shoot the Dog".   

Don't give him his food unless he does something first to earn it, like sit and give you eye contact.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 15, 2010)

*Great answer simpleman*



simpleman30 said:


> if that dog was mine, it would be eating soft food until its grownup teeth grew in.  my dad's 2 year old lab lunged at him in aggression for some unknown reason yesterday and she finally came back to conciousness a few minutes after he knocked her upside the head.  you cannot allow an animal to act in aggression w/out prompt and firm reaction from its owner.   even though my dog is my sweetheart, she is still an animal and will not act in any manner that i do not approve of.  my lab is the best dog i've ever owned and i attribute that primarily to the physical discipline i gave her as a pup.  i crate-traned her and she was not allowed to do anything (eat, drink, walk, play) unless i directed her to do so.  any action outside of what i want her to do resulted in a verbal reprimand, and then physical reprimand if required.  it took a lot of discipline and a few sore hind-ends for her, but right now she is the sweetest and best behaved dog i know.  i no longer have to discipline her b/c she has learned how to act.  she does not obey me out of fear, but out of acknowledgement of what is accepted behavior.  having said all that, i do not abuse my dog, just as parents who whip or spank their children do not abuse them.  physical discipline followed by accompanied love and assurance is different than physical discipline with no reason or assurance.  my deer-dogs are the same way.  if you do not manage a dog's behavior early on, the dog's behavior will manage you.



EXACTLY !! I agree 100%


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

well, ive always agreed w/ this. but this dog is acting different than any other ive had and i want a good retriever. so i figured i would seek some alternative means of training. but at the same time i wont put up w/ biting at all. he is doing fine now.
thanx for all yalls help,
Trae


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 15, 2010)

Without reading every single reply, its like this! If ANY dog, pup, cat, etc...... I don't care, was to ever *HURT* my child in any way, you can bet the last thing on his mind is where he stands in the pecking order. 

Just my .02!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

well its a puppy and he didnt do any damage. i basicly wanted to know how the best way to prevent this from happening again without putting one between his eyes, which i wouldnt hesitate to do if i thought he was a danger.


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 15, 2010)

The ones that are replying to shoot it are the ones that have pets...outside...they probally never let them in and probally never spend time with them.  I am with you WarEagle...it is a pup and needs training to understand, I for one think you are doing fine

Just my .02


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had a few dogs that are aggressive toward other dogs at feed time but never had one that was aggressive toward me or my family. I wouldn't think twice about giving a dog like that a dirt nap.  Puppy or not, there's no excuse to me. I've had many hunting dogs that were excellent with kids but would run to catch/kill a deer. 

Hopefully you broke the dog because when the dog gets older it can really hurt your child if it snaps again. I had a red nose bulldog snap at me when i was younger for no reason and I can't stand aggressive dogs. They won't last long around me. BTW I bring all my pups on the inside and for 2 years they have never snapped at anybody.


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 15, 2010)

Seems to me that the 14 wks old is food/resource guarding.  First of all, I would not allow the 18 mths old alone around the dog and definitely not around its food bowl.

Then, I would begin teaching the dog by NILF training methods, and even though the child is 18 months old, you can teach him, too.  

NILF = Nothing In Life is Free.  It means the dog has to WORK in order to get what it wants.  Make the dog sit and WAIT to eat until you tell the dog it is okay to eat.  If your dog jumps up/lunges for the bowl, give it a firm correction, and bring the bowl back up.  ONLY reward the dog when it has done what you want it to do.  Same goes for going outside, going through the door, waiting when someone comes in the house, jumping into the car/truck, etc.  

Having a dog that is "human aggressive" is VASTLY different from a dog that is food aggressive or resource guarding.  There is a difference in the dog's thought process/temperament between a dog that will attack/bite a human and a dog that feels the need to guard its food, toys, etc.  

Time to establish alpha and a pack order in your house starting with the puppy and the 18 mths old and going up from there. 

I would not hesitate to euthanize a truly human aggressive dog, but I would not euthanize a dog that is food aggressive.  That's just ridiculous.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Feb 15, 2010)

I recently got a new dog, just turned 3.  Now she thinks its a game when I put my hand in the feed bowl.  She bounces back and wiggles and waits till I take my hand out.  She wasnt aggressive towards me about her food but I had to try it any way and see.  I wouldnt shoot a dog for snap over something that is INSTINCT however it is instinct to know their order in the pack just like many have said before.  

Those who would shoot a puppy for following INSTINCT should just go ahead and shoot their best hunting dog because thats all thy are doing is following a REFINED INSTINCT.

My .02 worth.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 15, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> Seems to me that the 14 wks old is food/resource guarding.  First of all, I would not allow the 18 mths old alone around the dog and definitely not around its food bowl.
> 
> Then, I would begin teaching the dog by NILF training methods, and even though the child is 18 months old, you can teach him, too.
> 
> ...



Excellent post.  A lot of dogs will snap if grabbed unexpectedly while eating.  Has nothing to do with aggression, and a lot to do with socialization as a puppy.  Both dog and child need some training --- a child should never approach a dog while the dog is eating until YOU are sure that it safe to do so.

I would never even consider putting down a dog that snapped at someone under these circumstances.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Feb 15, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Excellent post.  A lot of dogs will snap if grabbed unexpectedly while eating.  Has nothing to do with aggression, and a lot to do with socialization as a puppy.  Both dog and child need some training --- a child should never approach a dog while the dog is eating until YOU are sure that it safe to do so.
> 
> I would never even consider putting down a dog that snapped at someone under these circumstances.



this is exactly what happened. thats why i was seeking an alternate method if it happens again. i whipped the dog out of pure instinct and anger. but in hind sight i was thinking i should have handled it differently. the child was not left alone w/ the dog. i dont want anyone to think that. i was right there. the dog is not aggressive at all, in fact he is just the opposite.


----------



## CFGD (Feb 18, 2010)

wow..LOVE that double standard among breeds, this is the same behavior that gets apbt's on the 6 o clock news,and labled a "child killer".
not calling your dog that, its just ive seen plenty of sensational media reports pertaining to "pit bulls",as mean eaters for doing the exact same thing.but then again,"lab attacks toddler", doesn't really pull in the same ratings.


----------



## NGaHunter (Feb 18, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> wow..LOVE that double standard among breeds, this is the same behavior that gets apbt's on the 6 o clock news,and labled a "child killer".
> not calling your dog that, its just ive seen plenty of sensational media reports pertaining to "pit bulls",as mean eaters for doing the exact same thing.but then again,"lab attacks toddler", doesn't really pull in the same ratings.



Are you kidding me????  All the dog attacks that is on the news is always outside.....and if we check deeper has nothing to do with food.  The dog only acts like the owner wants it to, so the ones you see on the news is 50% dogs fault and 50% owners fault.  I can't believe you even tried to group the two together.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Feb 18, 2010)

ramfreak said:


> wow..LOVE that double standard among breeds, this is the same behavior that gets apbt's on the 6 o clock news,and labled a "child killer".
> not calling your dog that, its just ive seen plenty of sensational media reports pertaining to "pit bulls",as mean eaters for doing the exact same thing.but then again,*"lab attacks toddler"*, doesn't really pull in the same ratings.



Do you _really_ want to compare a 16 week puppy to a pit bull?


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 18, 2010)

Hairy Dawg said:


> Do you _really_ want to compare a 16 week puppy to a pit bull?



Or a puppy to any adult dog?


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 18, 2010)

Great post Ramfreak ! If a Pit Bull had acted this way, It would have probably died the same day with most pet owners. Atleast that would have been the advice.


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 18, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Great post Ramfreak ! If a Pitt Bull had acted this way, It would have probably died the same day with most pet owners. Atleast that would have been the advice.



It took this thread to realize I can see into the future....

 Woooo...I see....this thread.......going from "what would you do?" in this case into......pit bulls (pittbulls, pitts, pits, Pit Bulls, APBT, etc.) are bad....no, pit bulls (pittbulls, pitts, pits, Pit Bulls, APBT, etc.) are good....no they're bad...no they're good..........."that's not how you spell it"....."don't judge my spelling and 'grammer'"...........and then this thread slowly dying after multiple "btt" and insults thrown


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW K9SAR !!! Maybe you should try the decaf tomorrow morning lol !


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 18, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> WOW K9SAR !!! Maybe you should try the decaf tomorrow morning lol !



Heh - just know how it will turn out  Any thread mentioning "dog bites," "dog attack," "snapping," etc. turns into a Pit Bull debate


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I know, I think that was Ramfreaks point though. If it had been a Pit Bull It seems the default response is different, that's all.


----------



## K9SAR (Feb 18, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Yeah I know, I think that was Ramfreaks point though. If it had been a Pit Bull It seems the default response is different, that's all.



Heh - no worries  I have a Pit-gurl and know how it goes.


----------



## CFGD (Feb 18, 2010)

PREACHER MAN said:


> Yeah I know, I think that was Ramfreaks point though. If it had been a Pit Bull It seems the default response is different, that's all.



ding ding!give that man a rubber duckey!

preacher man you already know where i stand on this issue

 but ill let ya'll have this thread since it seems i cant state my opinion in it.ENJOY!


----------



## leroy (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont care what kind of aggresion it is if my DOG bites my CHILD its gonna get ugly and fast. One of mine did and by the time i got through with it my wife is screaming "your gonna kill it" I said thats what im aiming to do. I didnt kill it but it never tried to bite one of my children again, so i guess it learned its pecking order.


----------



## PREACHER MAN (Feb 22, 2010)

Amen ! Remember fellows, They're just DOGS !!!!!!! They are the Pets not us !


----------



## ditch digger (Feb 22, 2010)

*What to do?*

Food aggression is a behavior that should be taken seriously.  This could lead to other aggression issues.  18 month old children and aggressive dogs don't do well together.  I would suggest that you seek advice from a professional.  As well intentioned as recommendations in this forum may be, it is not wise to subject your children to experiments offered in this forum.


----------



## leroy (Feb 22, 2010)

ditch digger said:


> As well intentioned as recommendations in this forum may be, it is not wise to subject your children to experiments offered in this forum.



Good advice!!


----------



## gin house (Mar 14, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I would also take the food away from the dog a couple time while he is eating to make sure they know who the boss is.  I also stick my hand in their bowl and act like I am taking something out so the pecking order is crystal clear.  I do this with every dog I have and never had any problems.



this is what i done, i have a few kemmer males that dint show any aggresion until a year old then all three did.  i dont this and when they growled i poped their nose a couple times and talked to them, done it a few days and they quit for good, havent done it since, i tempt them sometimes when feeding to see if they'll do it again but they dont, they start thinking they rule the gang, you just have to show them that they dont, they'll get in line.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never had an aggressive dog and I've owned a ton of dogs. If a puppy or young dog were to snap at my child then I would immediately let the dog know it's place by popping it's snout and telling it no, then putting it in it's crate or pen. OR putting it on it's back and holding it there for a while. 

Most of the time the puppies are handled by my kids from day one. They hold them, play with them, help bathe them and feed them. 

Glad to hear your dog has apparently learned his lesson. And that the bite wasn't that bad. Hopefully your baby won't be scared of him. Dog sense fear , so the more you work with him WITH your child the better off you will be.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 16, 2010)

as a matter of fact the result was quite the opposite. the puppy wont eat when the baby gets close, he backs away from the bowl. and to the other posts abt pit bulls, i dont have a dbl standard i dont own a PB but if i did he would be treated  like any other dog. i have nothing against PBs, i just dont have a use for one right now. . . . . . .


how did this debate get started????


----------



## plottman25 (Mar 16, 2010)

goob said:


> If he was mine he probably would have anyways. I wont tolerate an ill/human dog.



x2 if he does it now it will probably just get worse.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Mar 16, 2010)

well as i said before he has one more chance.


thanx yall for all the replys


----------



## Dudeman042 (Mar 18, 2010)

http://leerburg.com/ -Alot of the e-books on here are free.


----------



## justhuntinSC (Mar 18, 2010)

gin house said:


> this is what i done, i have a few kemmer males that dint show any aggresion until a year old then all three did.  i dont this and when they growled i poped their nose a couple times and talked to them, done it a few days and they quit for good, havent done it since, i tempt them sometimes when feeding to see if they'll do it again but they dont, they start thinking they rule the gang, you just have to show them that they dont, they'll get in line.



This is good advice. When I start a pup on food I put my hand in the food pan. If any agression is shown, it is corrected immediately. Never had to correct a pup more than once or twice. Once I correct the problem I let my son place his hand in the food pan with me standing over them. When you do this don't beat the dog, just a pop on the nose and a firm NO! will do. The dog just needs to know where he stands in the pecking order. Ever heard the saying "Don't bite the hand that feeds ya" ? Hope this works out for you. BJ


----------

